# Pow Camp 116, July 2019



## urbexdevil (Jul 22, 2019)

It’s noticeable, I haven’t explored much the last few years so with the screw it attitude I head over to what I thought had long gone. With a few baffled people telling me otherwise, over to POW 116 we went!

After parking up and walking to the nearest easy entry point we were surprised to find a family showing their kids around the site and a few FPV drones zipping around the site.

The site is very much in ruins which was somewhat to be expected, but the highlight for myself being some wrecks of cars rusting away even though flicking through other reports I seem to have missed out some of the vehicles.

Onwards with the snippet of history.



> POW 116 once held prisoners from Germany, Italy, and Austria – and was the scene of a poignant footie match between locals and former POWs on Boxing Day 1945
> 
> POW 116 once contained prisoners from Germany, Italy, and Austria – and was the scene of a poignant footie match between locals and former POWs on Boxing Day 1945.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 23, 2019)

Sad that the cretins think that this is a suitable place to dump rotting vehicles. In populating these places a great number of Allied Troops were killed or maimed and that should never be forgotten!


----------



## FFerret (Jul 27, 2019)

I am also surprised it’s still standing. The did a major tidy up of the site a few years back. I must nip over and take a look.

Before the tidy up there were a lot of old farming machines stored in many of the buildings.

It looks like you found what remains of the cars, shame they have deteriorated so badly.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 28, 2019)

FFerret said:


> I am also surprised it’s still standing. The did a major tidy up of the site a few years back. I must nip over and take a look.
> 
> Before the tidy up there were a lot of old farming machines stored in many of the buildings.
> 
> It looks like you found what remains of the cars, shame they have deteriorated so badly.



I did wonder, there was some farming vehicles and a small truck in some other reports but I didn't see them.


----------

